# Holidays in canada



## sam1villa (Nov 21, 2007)

hi all im am new to your site so first of all i will say hi,
Now me and my fiancee are considering moving to canada so im just trying to find out a little info,
first question is holiday entiltement how much are you entitled to i know that there are up to 10 public holidays (dependent on state) but are you given anymore from your employer like in the uk?
Next question where is the best place to move? i have been looking at house prices and they seem to vary from extreme in vancouver to very well priced in say nova scotia.
your input will be much appreciated as i am planning a trip over there some time next year.

thanks

sam


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

A generally safe assumption is that if the housing prices are high, there are jobs in the area. If housing prices are low, there usually isn't much work there.

Have you checked into what you will have to do to immigrate? Will you qualify for residence and a work permit?

Companies generally give paid vacations in Canada.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

HOlidays are dependent on employer but 1 week to begin of vacation is basic and after several years you can be up to 6 or 8 weeks(or more) vacation depending how long you are with a company and their policy.


----------

